# Please (insert your diety here) STOP THE REPEATS!!



## Mabu (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm sure this is a tired thread but please help me... How do I stop the stupid re-rerecoding of episodes in my season pass that I've already recorded? There must be some parameter where I can increase the timeframe in which Tivo thinks I haven't already watched a show? I'm not quite completely A.D.D. yet from TV and as a result, I find it really annoying and offensive that this unit continues to re-record episodes that it has already recorded.

Who do I blow/threaten/beat-up so that this can be fixed. I'm sure this is a recurring theme but screw it... it's an important issue that still does not appear to be part of the basic setup and I'm going to sell all my TIVO stock if this sh*t cannot be fixed.... 

help!!


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Well, the easiest way would be to set your season passes to record "first run only". This way you will only get new episodes. 

I don't do that normally, as I'm a little anal about missing something I might have missed in the past. I will scan my To-do list every couple of days and delete things that I have already seen. It only takes a couple of minutes and I know I won't miss something. I know a lot of people don't want to do that, but I like to know if I am going to miss something. 

Not real sure why this is offensive


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

The problem may be in the guide data, and out of Tivo's control. Tivo won't record the same ep within 28 days, IIRC, unless there's generic guide data provided from the network.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Can you let us know which program you're having a problem with?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And are you using season passes or wishlists?


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Personally I have lots of problems with BBC America. Often shows don't have episode titles in the guide data and each new episode is repeated 4 or 5 times during the week. I relaize it's not Tivo's fault but it would be nice to know who to complain to. 

As to the OP's comments I think they are complaining that retaining data on shows that have been recorded and deleted for 28 days is too short. And I'd certainly vote for an option to retain indefinetly data on all episodes recorded for a Season Pass. If/When the option to manipulate To Do List is added to HME I may try and write something myself.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

well a lot of calm replies so I will try as well.

I think the OP means that the system default of 28 days is not long enough.

I had this with Stargate SG-1. I Got my TiVo well into the 4th year of SG1 and set it to record repeats as well so I could cacth up on past shows. For a while it was great but as I got shows watched over the next 90 days, some of the repeats were shows I had watched 40 days ago adn did not want to see again.

For me I just deleted them, but as I got down to maybe 15 shows I had no seen I had to make a list to check against and do a lot more maintenance type work to make sure I got them.

in a case like that it would have been a really great feature if I could go to that Stargate SG1 season pass and set it to keep track for the last 120 days and not re-record an episode but still record repeats that had not been recorded already.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I forget

Does 'first run only' only record new episodes period, or just new to you?

So if i did seinfeld, first run only, would I get any?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I forget
> 
> Does 'first run only' only record new episodes period, or just new to you?
> 
> So if i did seinfeld, first run only, would I get any?


you would not get any. It is the first time that episode airs. (though for priority scheduling of the season pass manager - any show within a week of first air date is considered first run - so things like the apprentice that repeats during the same week can get shuffled around some)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok thats what I thought  thanks


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

Set manual recordings by time and channel - problem solved


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Another thing is First Run Only records Generic episode listings; like when they do a South Park Marathon without detailing the episodes, you can get 30 recordings!


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> I forget
> 
> Does 'first run only' only record new episodes period, or just new to you?
> 
> So if i did seinfeld, first run only, would I get any?


I confirmed this with the TiVoDataGuy -- you would get NO shows EXCEPT for those that used the generic program record. First Run Only means the first broadcast.

For most users, I think our existing approach does cover the main scenarios:

* If you are watching a new show (such as _Prison Break_) and set it to First Run Only, and you watch all the shows, you'll never see any repeats, you'll see every show, and no duplicates will ever be recorded.

* If you are watching an older show that has multiple airings of repeats in the last 28 days (such as the _M*A*S*H*_ reruns on the Hallmark channel or the _Family Guy_ reruns on The Cartoon Network's Adult Swim) and get a regular Season Pass, you won't see any duplicate recordings in 28 days, but eventually you'll cycle through and start seeing repeats. Usually that's the case only after you've seen all the episodes, since in many cases these reruns go in order.

* For other situations, you can check your To Do list and remove the ones that you've already seen.

I can see why someone might want a longer window -- 120 days or 365 days -- for the rare situation where there are still some shows you haven't seen that are likely to air, and the network showing the reruns shows them in a random order. I don't think that scenario is too common.

Keeping the database of viewed programs for longer than 28 days does pose issues; it'll cause performance problems for the scheduler is the main issue that comes to mind.

Nonetheless, like any suggestion on the Suggestion forum, this is something that we'll consider for the future. I've forwarded this thread to the relevant parties.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> I can see why someone might want a longer window -- 120 days or 365 days -- for the rare situation where there are still some shows you haven't seen that are likely to air, and the network showing the reruns shows them in a random order. I don't think that scenario is too common.


Another situation is an actor wishlist. Older Movies are often repeated regularly for several months at a time.

I can appreciate the performance implications of the change, but I wouldn't necessarily want history for all programs going out that far, just selected SP's and ARWL's. So the logic could be if match to SP, or WL check SP or WL history.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> I confirmed this with the TiVoDataGuy -- you would get NO shows EXCEPT for those that used the generic program record. First Run Only means the first broadcast.


More specifically, it means within 2 weeks of the First Aired Date. So if a show airs on 12/15/2005 but there is a conflict and it isn't recorded, and it repeats on 12/27/2005, the TiVo will still record it as 'First Run'. But if it repeats in January, it won't record even though it was never recorded before, because it is too late.

So it doesn't have to be the very first airing, period, but within the window.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Keeping the database of viewed programs for longer than 28 days does pose issues; it'll cause performance problems for the scheduler is the main issue that comes to mind.


Well, this is something that I would pay a one time fee for (and a feature I and others have mentioned it many times, including on the Usenet group).

I'd absolutely LOVE it if I could tell the Tivo that I have watched a particular episode and it wouldn't re-record that episode ever. Because of missed endings or maybe a last minute schedule change, I'd have to be able to say "don't add to the list of shows I've seen" too -- none of that "if you've seen 5 minutes into the show it's marked seen" stuff.

That way I could easily keep track of which episodes I've seen. Heck, even being able to keep track of episodes that the Tivo saw in the schedule and let me look over the list (instead of going to epguides.com) and mark OTHERS as having seen, that'd be even extra.. But even just being able to tell the Tivo I have seen particular episodes, forever, would be worth $$ to me.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

megazone said:


> More specifically, it means within 2 weeks of the First Aired Date. So if a show airs on 12/15/2005 but there is a conflict and it isn't recorded, and it repeats on 12/27/2005, the TiVo will still record it as 'First Run'. But if it repeats in January, it won't record even though it was never recorded before, because it is too late.
> 
> So it doesn't have to be the very first airing, period, but within the window.


Since I'm the guy who proposed that particular behavior, I guess I should have mentioned that.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Since I'm the guy who proposed that particular behavior, I guess I should have mentioned that.


And a great idea that I referenced above as well. How you were physic enough to know Donald trump would be grand enough to grace us with multiple showings of the same "The Apprentice" in a two week period we may never know but it is a really good device for making the Season Pass priority list work so well. :up:

As for the 28 days, I can see the load on that Season Pass scheduler would go up with each added day. I always assummed 28 was some number that was arrived at by tweaking things to optimize performance.

Please pass on as well that the HME app idea to do this extended dates functionality is a good way to move the load off the TiVo and opens up even better functionality possibilities. In my exception of the Stargate-SG1 where I started recording well into the 4th year of the show - If I could have just entered a list of spisodes to watch for and then record it would have been great!

plus there is the added beauty of 3rd parties can work out all the devilish details of that part of the interface. So I would vote for TiVo to concentrate on the very heavy lifting part of opening up the Season pass and to do list DVR functionality to HME and then give us the APIs to do all this "exception type" feature adds.

Thanks as always for listening and allowing us this feedback to the product


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

Now if someone could please fix the Networks. I'm ready for a new Lost episode and a new Surface episode would be nice as well! Did I forget to mention CSI? I need a new one of those as well.

Y-ASK


----------



## DickK (Oct 11, 2004)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> * For other situations, you can check your To Do list and remove the ones that you've already seen.


True if I recognize it, but that's not always the case.



TiVoOpsMgr said:


> I can see why someone might want a longer window -- 120 days or 365 days -- for the rare situation where there are still some shows you haven't seen that are likely to air, and the network showing the reruns shows them in a random order. I don't think that scenario is too common.


Consider this a vote for a longer window. I don't find this to be an uncommon scenario at all.


----------



## uTivo (Jun 10, 2001)

I have a duplicate recording issue with "Mad Money" on CNBC. Season pass for this show is set to "First run only", but both the 8pm (CST) and 11pm episodes are recorded each day the show airs. The initial 5pm show does not record due a higher priority conflict. Is the extra recording at 11pm due to the fact that I don't always watch (i.e., press play from "now showing") the show after it records at 8pm, or is something missing from the guide data that informs the Tivo that it is the same episode that aired 3hrs prior?

Clarification: The extra recording occurs even if I do not delete the 8pm show from the now showing menu prior to the 11pm show. Also, the 8pm & 11pm shows are repeats of the 5pm original showing.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

uTivo said:


> I have a duplicate recording issue with "Mad Money" on CNBC. Season pass for this show is set to "First run only", but both the 8pm (CST) and 11pm episodes are recorded each day the show airs. The initial 5pm show does not record due a higher priority conflict. Is the extra recording at 11pm due to the fact that I don't always watch (i.e., press play from "now showing") the show after it records at 8pm, or is something missing from the guide data that informs the Tivo that it is the same episode that aired 3hrs prior?
> 
> Clarification: The extra recording occurs even if I do not delete the 8pm show from the now showing menu prior to the 11pm show. Also, the 8pm & 11pm shows are repeats of the 5pm original showing.


the extra recording has nothing to do with how you treat a recording for that show already on the TiVo.

something is missing in the guide data, most likely it is not getting an episode number that TiVo can use to confirm if it is the same episode or not, so TiVo records it to err on the side of you not missing an episode.
To fix this make a 10 minute manual recording of something that will conflict with the one you do not want to record. set that 10 minute manual recording to keep at most 1 so just a little bit of space is taken up by it. This way you will get only one mad money per day.

NOTE: need to use 10 minutes now for these "blocking" recordings as the clipping feature just out will compensate for 5 minutes or less conflicts


----------



## uTivo (Jun 10, 2001)

Zeo, thanks for the clarification. Your suggestion for a 10min recording sounds like it will hold me over until they update the guide data. The only issue I see long term is that sometimes I want to record the 11pm showing due to conflicts at the earlier airing. It seems that I would have to have the dummy recording at a higher priority than the desired show. 

Does anyone have the link for reporting programming glitches to Tivo/Tribune? I found a link to report line up issues but nothing for this type of problem. 

Thanks.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

You can use this form:

https://customersupport.tivo.com/caseSubmitLineup.asp?

(which is linked from this article:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1050.htm?)

Just select "Program Descriptions are Incorrect" and describe the issue just as you did here. We'll work with Tribune to resolve the issue (assuming CNBC cooperates).

Thanks for reporting this, and sorry you are having this issue.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## uTivo (Jun 10, 2001)

Stephen, thanks for the quick reply. I'll report the issue per your instructions. Hopefully the guide data can be updated.

Happy Holidays!

uTivo


----------



## hellsop (Jan 3, 2006)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> I can see why someone might want a longer window -- 120 days or 365 days -- for the rare situation where there are still some shows you haven't seen that are likely to air, and the network showing the reruns shows them in a random order. I don't think that scenario is too common.
> 
> Keeping the database of viewed programs for longer than 28 days does pose issues; it'll cause performance problems for the scheduler is the main issue that comes to mind.
> 
> Nonetheless, like any suggestion on the Suggestion forum, this is something that we'll consider for the future. I've forwarded this thread to the relevant parties.


Sadly, the very field where Tivos show their real strengths (wading through masses of programming information automatically) is exactly where that situation isn't all that rare. An enjoyable series with only 20-30 episodes and releases a new episode every few months that the network chooses to run five times a week at varying times is going to get pretty repetative. Most of the FoodTV, Travel Channel, Discovery Channel, Comedy Central, BBC-America, etc. episodic programming is scheduled like this. And, for at least this customer, this is the majority of the programming watched in the household. A duplicate retention period of 120 days would allow a simple season pass to catch the occasional new show and cycle through the reruns at a point where I'm not looking at the guide data and hitting delete because I remember everything about that episode for 80% of what tivo records. "First-run only" isn't an ideal solution either because I like series, like watching the episodes, but the whole thing shows up every month, and my memory's good enough that that's boring.


----------



## wilrod (Dec 24, 2006)

hellsop said:


> Most of the FoodTV, Travel Channel, Discovery Channel, *Comedy Central*, BBC-America, etc. episodic programming is scheduled like this. And, for at least this customer, this is the majority of the programming watched in the household.


I too am getting frustrated by the number of duplicate recordings on Comedy Central. At the moment I have Season Passes for both "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report". All of my Season Passes are set for "First Run Only", but today I came home to find two recordings of the same re-run episode of the Daily Show. By the time I had deleted them another showing of the the exact same Daily Show episode that I had just deleted was being recorded, again!

Going to visit the link in a previous post and report the bad guide data problem.

Edit: Agh, the link (https://customersupport.tivo.com/caseSubmitLineup.asp?) is now returning an error!


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

wilrod said:


> I too am getting frustrated by the number of duplicate recordings on Comedy Central. At the moment I have Season Passes for both "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report". All of my Season Passes are set for "First Run Only", but today I came home to find two recordings of the same re-run episode of the Daily Show. By the time I had deleted them another showing of the the exact same Daily Show episode that I had just deleted was being recorded, again!
> 
> Going to visit the link in a previous post and report the bad guide data problem.
> 
> Edit: Agh, the link (https://customersupport.tivo.com/caseSubmitLineup.asp?) is now returning an error!


This is a regular occurence with The Daily Show, especially on Monday.


----------



## kjmcdonald (Sep 8, 2003)

For the situation described where you're trying to 'catchup' on a series by recording reruns... It would be nice to be able to sort listings based on 'original air date' or 'episode number.' 

I'd like to easily watch the episodes in order, and the info is usually there, bit it's a pain to go into 'info' everytime to compare episode numbers or orig. air dates.

-Kyle


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the daily show repeating recordings are the fault of comedy central not providing specific episode guide data.
You can validate this by looking at zap2it.com's guide listing for the daily show and see some are provided the guest information, but many are not (such as mondays).

Comedy central's website itself doesn't offer much info either..but at least they say the original airing date:
http://www.comedycentral.com/tv_schedule/index.jhtml?seriesId=11608

If zap2it/Tivo receives this info from Comedy central, they should be able to keep the duplicate recordings to a minimum.


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

Stu_Bee said:


> I'm pretty sure the daily show repeating recordings are the fault of comedy central not providing specific episode guide data.


I am experiencing repeat recordings of Colbert Report and Daily Show when the episodes are clearly marked as repeats (R) in the description. I have my season pass settings to record first run only, yet I routinely have to go through upcoming episodes and remove several planned recordings of repeats, often a series of them all on the same day of the week. I know the lack of guide data used to be a problem with these two shows, but that isn't the case in this particular circumstance.

I don't want to settle for manual recording settings because both of these shows have time off for weeks at a time, which would give me more duplicate recordings than I'm currently experiencing.

I shouldn't have to make a ritual out of reviewing upcoming episodes to clear out the repeats scheduled to record. It looks like Tivo has been aware of this problem for a long time. It remains a problem folks.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

Setting season passes to first run only does solve the problem, however, I have seen new episodes fail to record because they were not marked correctly in the guide data. I've not missed any of my shows, but my wife has missed a few of hers. She routinely verifies upcoming shows in her season passes.

Otherwise, if I want to pick up a show that's been aired already, I like to record all episodes to get caught up. In that case, the 28 day repeat inhibit is too short. I would like to see that user configurable. Personally, I would set it as high as a year if that was an option. Regardless, any length longer than 28 days would be an improvement.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

pnoble said:


> I am experiencing repeat recordings of Colbert Report and Daily Show when the episodes are clearly marked as repeats (R) in the description. I have my season pass settings to record first run only, yet I routinely have to go through upcoming episodes and remove several planned recordings of repeats


You have to keep in mind that the Tivo "Record first run only" doesn't really correspond to the (R)epeat designation in the guide. Instead it means your Tivo will only record that episode one-time (and not subsequent airings of the same episode). It bases whether it has recorded it before of the program description....which ComedyCentral doesn't seem to provide Zap2It/Tivo for many of these shows.


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

CraigHB said:


> Setting season passes to first run only does solve the problem, . . .


Like I said, I have the season pass set to first run only and it does NOT solve the problem. Plus, the description shows the episodes as repeats (R) that it wants to record despite my desire that it not do so.

This is a forlorn string at Tivo Community. I think I'll cry.


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

Stu_Bee said:


> You have to keep in mind that the Tivo "Record first run only" doesn't really correspond to the (R)epeat designation in the guide. Instead it means your Tivo will only record that episode one-time (and not subsequent airings of the same episode). It bases whether it has recorded it before of the program description....which ComedyCentral doesn't seem to provide Zap2It/Tivo for many of these shows.


I go through the To Do List and sometimes find four recordings in a row of The Daily Show and Colbert Report set for various times on one particular date. Those shows tend to broadcast the same episode repeatedly for a full daily cycle -- 11pm, 1am, 2pm and 8pm, and 11:30pm, 1:30am, 2:30pm and 8:30pm, or something to that effect. During the time when Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert are putting out original broadcasts, the rest of the daily broadcasts are typically of the same show, over and over again. Those duplicate shows have the same episode number and broadcast date, and the original was recorded at 11pm or 11:30pm, so the duplicates shouldn't be scheduled to record in the To Do List. When those two shows are in repeat mode, and random shows are selected for the various slots on a typical broadcast cycle, God help us all when Tivo Season Pass gets ahold of those shows.


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

Ultimately, I'm paying Tivo for this scheduling service and they're not coming up with the goods in this narrow window of my experience. I am a Tivo advocate, and tell all of my friends to change their lives by subscribing, but I have to say that Tivo has let me down in this particular area. Daily Show and Colbert Report duplicate recordings are a real problem. and have been for too long If the program schedules Tivo subscribes to are wrong, and that is the problem causing duplicates, Tivo needs to work out a fix with the data provider. If it is something else, they should fix whatever it is. Tivo customers shouldn't have to be technical wizards and grasp the subtleties of the interplay between media and computer. And we shouldn't have to shrug off inconvenience, or be "understanding" towards a company that is charging us for a service. I like Tivo, but Tivo is a service provider and needs to resolve this thorn in its customers' side. It's been going on too long.


----------



## DrASK (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm passionate advocate of Tivo and I've made the transition from S1 -> S2 -> S3, but I must confess this is a *major* issue for me.

I spend at least 30 minutes a week deleting shows I have already seen from the "To Do List". What I want more than anything is an option presented when I delete a show that says:

"Never record this episode again"

I'm unconcerned about how much extra computation or space this feature would take to implement. I want the Tivo to do the work, not me.

Having a feature like this would make a great product even better, IMHO.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

I see a thread I started at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300013 continues here.

If I'm going to get incorrect guide info I don't feel like paying for it. So I have my MythTV box up and running. I little more tweaking and adios TiVo. BTW, I've had great success with http://swik.net/MythDora


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

Nugent said:


> I see a thread I started at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300013 continues here.
> 
> If I'm going to get incorrect guide info I don't feel like paying for it. So I have my MythTV box up and running. I little more tweaking and adios TiVo. BTW, I've had great success with http://swik.net/MythDora


Thanks, Nugent. That thread shows that some people are willing to put up with inconvenience as part of their Tivo experience. I'm tolerating it because I have no choice, but that doesn't mean I'm happy about it. I liked the suggestion that we be able to choose First Run Only - No Blank Episodes. If that's the problem and a possible solution, I'm all for it. Another possibility is that Tivo could place an episode number in the empty field, the same number each time, and Tivo could tell my device every time it gets an update that that episode was already watched that day (the day of the update). This would make blank episodes go away. Maybe it could be a discretionary software augmentation selected by individual customers?

MythDora looks rather intimidating to me. Sort of like installing my own motherboard. I'm the guy who bought a new video card and freaked out when the instructions suggested I would have to operate without a monitor during the operation to change cards. I finally sold it unopened on eBay. Tivo has more right with it than wrong, so I'll be sticking with it. I'm not ready to disown my brother because he trims his toenails in the livingroom.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

pnoble said:


> I'm not ready to disown my brother because he trims his toenails in the livingroom.


 Hehe, or divorce my wife because she hangs her bras on the bedroom doornob.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Nugent said:


> I see a thread I started at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=300013 continues here.
> 
> If I'm going to get incorrect guide info I don't feel like paying for it. So I have my MythTV box up and running. I little more tweaking and adios TiVo. BTW, I've had great success with http://swik.net/MythDora


ah yes the guide data for Myth TV is so much better and setting up a Home Theater PC is much easier than deleting some shows already seen. To eahc his own and Myth TV is a fine solution if you feel like running a Home Theater PC and all that entails but it is hardly the easy solution to the fact that some shows and marathons just do not have good guide data


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

I didn't read all the answers thus far so perhaps someone has answered your inquiry as follows: suppose you are recording a series that is in re-run (perhaps new episodes are still being made but earlier years episodes are being rerun maybe even from the current year) but you only want 1 copy of each episode. Suppose also that more than one channel carries the series. That can be a problem. The solution: pick one channel that shows the series, and schedule a manual recording (re-occurring). That will minimize the likelihood of episode duplication. Granted, you'll want to pick the channel that is still showing new episodes from which to set this manual recording. The only drawback is if the channel changes the scheduled day/time of the series - you must stay on top of that when scheduling a manual entry.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

DrASK said:


> What I want more than anything is an option presented when I delete a show that says:
> 
> "Never record this episode again"
> 
> ...


Agreed. Here's what I want: OCD Episode Tracking.

(That would be Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder, a variant of which involves a desire to see each episode of a series once  )

Through some user interface (either on the TiVo via a downloadable app, or through a tivo.com service, or both), put up a complete historical series episode guide (season x episode), ideally including title and short synopsis.

Allow older episodes to be marked as one of:
follow season pass
always record again
never record again

Have some convenient way to mark off episodes that you've seen already as "never record again".


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

I think we are mostly on the same page on what is happening...

Tivo records the same DailyShows over and over again, because these repeats have no "Episode Number" nor "Episode title" information. 
If you go into the show description and hit the info/display button on your remote, you should see additional details to the specifics of the show.

The problematic DailyShows and Colbert's have 
(a) no Episode Title, 
(b) no Episode Number, and 
(c) incorrect Original Air Dates. 
Thus the Tivo takes the safest route (which is the one that is annoying everyone) and records the episode anyways.

Solutions:
[Best] Have the guide data correct (find whose to blame...Comedy Central, Tivo or Zap2it...and have them fix it)
[Good] Tivo add's an option to the season pass which you can set to ignore episodes without "Episode Title" info.


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

Stu_Bee said:


> I think we are mostly on the same page on what is happening...
> 
> Tivo records the same DailyShows over and over again, because these repeats have no "Episode Number" nor "Episode title" information.
> If you go into the show description and hit the info/display button on your remote, you should see additional details to the specifics of the show.
> ...


I agree with your rendering of the problem. I checked my To Do List and confirmed that the shows scheduled to record during the day on Monday 22 January all have no episode numbers -- not even a line for a missing episode number. I also agree with your suggested solutions, including the ranking of prefered outcomes. We are indeed on the same page.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

Sorry, but I am resurrecting this thread to make good on my promise.

Multiple recordings of the same "Daily Show" episode, when I have a first run only season pass, drove me nuts. The real first-runs would fall off the bottom of my now-showing list.

I cancelled my TiVo service yesterday. Any offers on a TCD540040 in great condition?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Nugent said:


> Sorry, but I am resurrecting this thread to make good on my promise.
> 
> Multiple recordings of the same "Daily Show" episode, when I have a first run only season pass, drove me nuts. The real first-runs would fall off the bottom of my now-showing list.
> 
> I cancelled my TiVo service yesterday. Any offers on a TCD540040 in great condition?


do you record shows now? What do you use? Did it fix the guide data problem?


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> NOTE: need to use 10 minutes now for these "blocking" recordings as the clipping feature just out will compensate for 5 minutes or less conflicts


 Couldn't you do a five minute recording that starts five minutes after the show starts? So, e.g., you'd block a 10:00-10:30 show with a 10:05-10:10 recording.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out what a "diety" is.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

classicX said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what a "diety" is.


 I just Googled that "word" and got very odd behavior. Firefox keeps on asking me for my Username and Password for zdrowediety.livenet.pl while displaying the Google results page.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

classicX said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what a "diety" is.


A light hearted diet?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

classicX said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what a "diety" is.


German Sprockets  









everyone must dance now


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

pnoble said:


> I am experiencing repeat recordings of Colbert Report and Daily Show when the episodes are clearly marked as repeats (R) in the description. I have my season pass settings to record first run only, yet I routinely have to go through upcoming episodes and remove several planned recordings of repeats, often a series of them all on the same day of the week. I know the lack of guide data used to be a problem with these two shows, but that isn't the case in this particular circumstance.
> 
> I don't want to settle for manual recording settings because both of these shows have time off for weeks at a time, which would give me more duplicate recordings than I'm currently experiencing.
> 
> I shouldn't have to make a ritual out of reviewing upcoming episodes to clear out the repeats scheduled to record. It looks like Tivo has been aware of this problem for a long time. It remains a problem folks.


How would setting up a manual recording for once a day end up in more repeats than recording the same episode 3 times a day? Even if the show was not airing for 3 weeks, you would only have a total of 15 episodes to go through if you didn't look in on them the day they aired.

Also, the 'ritual' of checking the TDL takes all of 5-10 minutes tops per week to go through a significant amount of the shows to see if there are repeats that need to be cleared out. And considering there are only 2 shows you would have to do this for, it would take even less time because you could just scroll down until one of them pops up in the list.

I don't understand why this is such a big deal to everyone. As for Nugent who cancelled his Tivo because of repeats, I'd like to hear the answer to Zeo's question. What do you record with now? The alternatives are a VCR or cable DVR, neither of which can handle the repeat situation better than Tivo. In fact, they are probably worse (I don't have a cable DVR so I'm not completely sure of the details). I'd be more upset if I was MISSING shows than getting more than I wanted. You watch the show for 2 minutes, see that its a repeat, and delete it. This doesn't seem to be the ordeal that some are making it out to be.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, but then sometimes you have something else you want to record at that same time, then you have to juggle things around. Plus the 11 pm version of The Daily Show has less censoring in it, so it's the preferred show to record but not absolutely necessary.

I set the season pass to "keep until I delete" and "Maximum 5 shows". After 5 shows, the Tivo won't record any more shows. You don't lose the old unviewed ones this way, but you do have keep on top of it daily (no pun intended). If you know the next week is repeats, then you can do nothing and the repeats don't record. Or just clear out the scheduled recordings for that week in the to do list.

Or, just upgrade the hard drive and record every show.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

By the way, I've taken to using a Manual SP for the entire Stewart/Colbert hour at 11PM, because I end up with fewer programs on my NP list, I always watch them both, and there's never a day when only one of them is a non-rerun. Then I delete the Friday slot and the repeat-weeks by hand.


----------



## pnoble (Apr 20, 2003)

I just want what I'm paying for: programming convenience. Why does Tivo not get accurate programming information? I routinely have to scan the shows that are due to record. I agree it doesn't take half an hour, but it is inconvenient for me. I don't have to do this for other shows. Routinely the system wants to record all episodes of Daily Show and Colbert Report on Mondays. And it typically doesn't know better than to record shows during a holiday week when Stewart and Colbert are on vacation. So they're in Tahiti and I'm deleting their repeats. Monk and Psych suffer from occasional blank episodes being recorded. It is just a nuisance. Not enough for me to quit Tivo, though. I'm not sure why they don't get better data.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> do you record shows now? What do you use? Did it fix the guide data problem?


My MythTV box does not record repeats. I'm guessing the Zap2It guide data it uses is somehow superior. Anyway, if I'm not paying, I don't care so much. Do other DVRs (Dish, Moxi, etc. do this?)

Manual recordings, tweaking, monitoring and deleting defeats the whole purpose of a TiVo and name-based recording. I'm sorry to see it go over something that should be so easy to fix at the source.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BobCamp1 said:


> Plus the 11 pm version of The Daily Show has less censoring in it,


cite?

I can believe that this is the case (though I would expect the 1AM rerun to be the same, as opposed to the 10am, 1pm reruns).. but could you give specific examples?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

mattack said:


> cite?
> 
> I can believe that this is the case (though I would expect the 1AM rerun to be the same, as opposed to the 10am, 1pm reruns).. but could you give specific examples?


The March 28 episode featured a piece with Larry Wilmore and John Oliver in which they explored different uses of the word "******." In the 11:00 broadcast, they aired the piece uncensored. For the rebroadcast during the day, they bleeped the word ( don't know if the 1 am repeat was bleeped, though). Actually, the bleeping made the piece a little funnier, IMO, just because of one instance when they DIDN'T bleep "niggardly" but bleeped the "sh*t" that came right after it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Nugent said:


> My MythTV box does not record repeats. I'm guessing the Zap2It guide data it uses is somehow superior. Anyway, if I'm not paying, I don't care so much. Do other DVRs (Dish, Moxi, etc. do this?)
> 
> Manual recordings, tweaking, monitoring and deleting defeats the whole purpose of a TiVo and name-based recording. I'm sorry to see it go over something that should be so easy to fix at the source.


Ok, I wnat to be clear here becasue if so then perhaps TiVo can use the info to finally find a root cause and fix it....
so you are saying that using MythTv and the guide data it gets from Zap2it does result in only recording the first run Daily Show?


----------



## Mach1_8 (Jun 7, 2007)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Ok, I wnat to be clear here becasue if so then perhaps TiVo can use the info to finally find a root cause and fix it....
> so you are saying that using MythTv and the guide data it gets from Zap2it does result in only recording the first run Daily Show?


I don't know about Myth, but on Vista MC, it gives you an "original air date" on re-runs and I've never seen it record a repeat when set up properly. Same for BTV. I'm new to TiVo, but I must say I'm suprised this is an issue with a service that you pay for. Hopefully it won't become an issue for me. At any rate, having a 28 day limitation on first run shows seems completely foolish.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Ok, I wnat to be clear here becasue if so then perhaps TiVo can use the info to finally find a root cause and fix it....
> so you are saying that using MythTv and the guide data it gets from Zap2it does result in only recording the first run Daily Show?


Even with identical guide data the MythTv might well be handling unknown guide data differently.

Incomplete guide data is what causes the TiVo to record these repeats. It tries to play it safe by treating any episode that it can't positively ID as a repeat as first run. 
So when the 1am repeat of The Daily Show doesn't bother to include any episode information the TiVo will treat it as FRO.

But all the MythTv would need to do it make the opposite assumption, that episodes without guide data are likely reruns.
So (speculating) when the 1am repeat of The Daily Show doesn't bother to include any episode information the MythTv will treat it as a rerun.

I really wish TiVo allowed (either on a season pass or global basis) you to override that default and tell it to treat incomplete guide data as reruns.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> ....
> so you are saying that using MythTv and the guide data it gets from Zap2it does result in only recording the first run Daily Show?


Yes.

But now I have another problem: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=356255

Curse you, entropy!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Are you still glad you cancelled your Tivo?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> I really wish TiVo allowed (either on a season pass or global basis) you to override that default and tell it to treat incomplete guide data as reruns.


ah yes. good point. I like the idea of an override by season pass so I can fix things like Daily show or Tonight show easily. especially since they are not exactly serial shows.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

This thread title has bugged me since 2005, so I must finally get it off my chest: deity.

There. I feel good now. hew:


----------



## MrTangent (May 17, 2007)

How I "solved" the problem of shows that repeat several times a day and do not have guide data (i.e. The Daily Show and Colbert Report) was do a manual record.

1. TiVo Menu -> Find Programs ->Record By Time or Channel -> Set Up Manual Recording

2. Change How Often to Repeat, put in the Day, Channel and Start and Stop times.

3. Repeat #2 for each day you want it to record.

Just check your preferred guide like Zap2it.com and you'll be set for knowing the days/times. I also went to each respective show's website to confirm what days/times they broadcast. Be sure to adjust/confirm your time zone so you don't manually record the EST broadcast if you're on the west coast, and vice versa. When you check the settings (they add the manual recorded shows to the To Do List) it'll show the show name of what time you're recording, to verify it's working.

What I did, since I like the Daily Show AND Colbert Report was set up Manual Recording to repeat every Mon-Thur. on Comedy Central's channel for the entire hour that they run back to back.

This solves the problem of having multiple recordings of the same show AND I don't have to prune the To Do List.

It's not an elegant solution but it solved the problem of my wanting to record aforementioned shows without multiples.

The problem is not with TiVo but with Comedy Central (and whatever other channels) not giving out proper guide data.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MrTangent said:


> How I "solved" the problem of shows that repeat several times a day and do not have guide data (i.e. The Daily Show and Colbert Report) was do a manual record.
> 
> 1. TiVo Menu -> Find Programs ->Record By Time or Channel -> Set Up Manual Recording
> 
> ...


Good outline of the manual recording procedure...and it will work as long as the scheduled program time, channel, cableco lineup, etc. don't change. :up:

I really do wish Comedy Central and a few networks would get on the stick and include the proper information and pass it on so we wouldn't have to deal with multiple recordings that we don't want.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

drew2k said:



> This thread title has bugged me since 2005, so I must finally get it off my chest: deity.
> 
> There. I feel good now. hew:


what, and all this time I was inserting South Beach diety


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> what, and all this time I was inserting South Beach diety


HA! ROFLMAO!!  :up:


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

richsadams said:


> Good outline of the manual recording procedure...and it will work as long as the scheduled program time, channel, cableco lineup, etc. don't change. :up:
> 
> I really do wish Comedy Central and a few networks would get on the stick and include the proper information and pass it on so we wouldn't have to deal with multiple recordings that we don't want.


What motive would they have to do that? They want you to watch their programming.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

RoyK said:


> What motive would they have to do that? They want you to watch their programming.


Possibly, but I chalk it up to lazy with a capital "L".


----------

